# Just Picked Up New Outback



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Again,

Just picked up my new 2006 Outback Sydney 30 FRKS from Clarksville RV. Everyone was helpful and explained all systems thoroughly. I finished the gravel parking pad on the side of the house just in time. Have to get some pics, but first need to decide where to camp. Thanks to all who make this a great forum.

Vince


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations on your new OB. I'm sure you will enjoy many great camping trips as we are with our 5ver.

You mentioned that you purchased your new rig at Clarksville RV. Would that be in Clarksville, IN? (Just curious, lived in Clarksville, IN. in 1979-1980.)

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tiger02,

Congrats on your recent purchase! Enjoy your new TT!









Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Vince,

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on the new Sydney.









Bill


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

action Congratulations! Camp on!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

MGWorley said:


> Congratulations on your new OB. I'm sure you will enjoy many great camping trips as we are with our 5ver.
> 
> You mentioned that you purchased your new rig at Clarksville RV. Would that be in Clarksville, IN? (Just curious, lived in Clarksville, IN. in 1979-1980.)
> 
> ...


That would be Clarksville, Tennessee, Mike.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 30FRKS glad to hear you got it
Now it's time to go camping









Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Woohoo! The new Outback is home! Congrats!


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to Outbacker.com!
Enjoy all the information here, Drink the Kool-Aid, Go to a rally, You'll fit right in!

Congrats on the new Outback! See. You fit right in just fine.

Mike


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats Tiger02, I hope you enoy it, that is one nice Outback!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations! That's a great TT. Enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations Tiger02, enjoy and go camping.

John


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

congrats and keep us upto date on the mods


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats and enjoy the new trailer.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats and enjoy your new camper!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer!!! Your family is going to love it.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Congratulations .......Very Exciting*









Enjoy it, I know you will! 
Tami


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah more Outbackers. Congratulations on your new camper! How cool.


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT, I have had mine for 2 years and love it. Been all over Alaska. My family and I have put over 10000 miles on our and no major problems.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new Outback, Tiger02!

Enjoy! sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, BABY is home!!! Have you stopped running to the window, yet, to be sure she hasn't moved?


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks all for all your replies. Yes, I still look out the window to make sure the Outback is still there. Got the itch to take her out this weekend. Planning to camp at Piney CG at Land between the Lakes, about an hour away. Should be relaxing









Vince


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tiger02 said:


> Thanks all for all your replies. Yes, I still look out the window to make sure the Outback is still there. Got the itch to take her out this weekend. Planning to camp at Piney CG at Land between the Lakes, about an hour away. Should be relaxing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could always just have a nice driveway camping trip. Great way to give the trailer a nice shake down.


----------

